# New Mayor in Paphos



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Just curious as to everyone's thoughts on the new mayor in Paphos?
It was a very disappointing turnout. After the last mayor I would have thought locals would want to have a say in who runs their town! If they didn't vote I hope they don't complain later! 

Fedonos wins Paphos election | Cyprus Mail


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I expect they didn't vote on the basis that "it won't make any difference". It's an unfortunate view but one that is common in elections, particularly in England.

Whether you vote or not you still have a right to complain if the elected candidate is behaving improperly, taking bribes, skimming money etc or even on the basis of just not doing his job.

Pete


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Let's just hope there is no reason to complain this time!


----------

